
Linux Mint 20 Blocks Snap App Installs, So Here’s the Workaround - reddotX
https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/06/enable-snap-apps-linux-mint-20
======
jjgreen
This yak comes pre-shaved, here's how to sort-of glue the hair back on.

